

Stunning long-exposure 'star trail' photo taken from the ISS - wallawe
http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/08/visualized-stunning-long-exposure-star-trail-photo/

======
sp332
Source, with a lot more content:
[http://retina.smithsonianmag.com/post/24629746846/smithsonia...](http://retina.smithsonianmag.com/post/24629746846/smithsonian-
magazine-star-trails)

